# Merry Christmas



## silver1 (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas gentlemen!
At least for some it is! 
 >>>> NileRed on TikTok


----------



## Yggdrasil (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas to all of you that celebrates it. Happy holidays to the rest of you.


----------



## butcher (Dec 24, 2021)

May you all have a golden and Merry Christmas.
Or at least some coal in your socks for the winter night's chill.


----------



## Elemental (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to friends near and far! 
And to those of you in the Great White North, I envy you. I miss having snow on Christmas Day.

Cheers,

Elemental


----------



## MicheleM (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas to all of you!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone! I hope you all have a joyous holiday.

Dave


----------



## Geo (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bator (Dec 26, 2021)

Happy Holydays and Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## justinhcase (Dec 28, 2021)

Hope you all had and are having a good one.


----------

